# BMW M135i- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Newly purchased BMW M135i booked in by a forum member/friend for a paintwork enhancement & minor defect removal, plus full exterior protection.
The detail came about after a local Essex based dealership failed to follow the "do not wash or touch" instructions prior to collection.

Starting with the alloys, washed and de-contaminated.



















Bugs dissolving with the aid of Britemax Grime-Out.










Citrus pre-wash applied to entire vehicle, then pressure rinsed.



Some more bugs and grime removed.



AF Avalanche applied and left to dwell, before rinsing, then washed using safe practices.





Iron contaminents lifting.



De-tarred and cavity wax removed.





Spot contaminents removed (clayed).



Paintwork machine polished using the Rupes, yellow polishing pads and Sonax Perfect Finish.







Some of the deeper defects machined using Carpro MF pads & M101.





Lights polished.





Any remaining polishing oils removed.



2 layers of AF Tough Coat applied.



Alloys protected using Insulator Wax.



Glass sealed with Nanolex Glass Ultra.







Engine bay wiped over and plastics scuttles treated with AF Revive.










Door shuts protected using AB Ultraslick.










Rubbers nourished.










Britework sealed.










Interior given a complimentary once over.










1 layer of Britemax Vantage over the sealant, and final wipedown with Spray & Shine.










*Finished Results.*

































I have been fortunate to have detailed quite a few of these cars now.





Thanks to Paul for allowing me to work on his car, quite an honour knowing his OCD levels.

As always, comments welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice work bobertus ..


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

Great job mate!
what is paint like on these cars? Soft ..hard?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice Rob, that's a credit to your work and you should be proud.


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great results :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

sicko said:


> Great job mate!
> what is paint like on these cars? Soft ..hard?


Thanks mate, paintwork is consistently med-hard.


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice work Rob looks awesome..

I have purchased some Sonax Perfect Finish to give my white BMW a going over, how did you find it?


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice work as standard.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks again Rob, over the moon with result. Your the only person I trust with my car! :thumb:








Paul.


----------



## HAVEN40 (Apr 24, 2013)

Cracking job there.... love these cars


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Really nice stuff.


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Excellent result, nice to see the attention paid on smaller things:thumb:


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Top job again mate !


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Absolutely stunning Rob! I'm sure I saw this car (if not this then it was an identical spec!) in the Marriot Hotel car park over the Waxstock weekend and it really did look stunning.

My brother in law has a black one, fully loaded. What a stonking machine they are! Engine is sweet as a nut and really doesn't feel charged!



Another great job!


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

JBirchy said:


> Absolutely stunning Rob! I'm sure I saw this car (if not this then it was an identical spec!) in the Marriot Hotel car park over the Waxstock weekend and it really did look stunning.
> 
> My brother in law has a black one, fully loaded. What a stonking machine they are! Engine is sweet as a nut and really doesn't feel charged!
> 
> ...


Yes it was the same car...he was busy putting car keys in a jar ;-)


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

Very very white :thumb:

How are you adjusting to the Rupes? Does the Metabo factor much into your workflow anymore?


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> Absolutely stunning Rob! I'm sure I saw this car (if not this then it was an identical spec!) in the Marriot Hotel car park over the Waxstock weekend and it really did look stunning.
> 
> My brother in law has a black one, fully loaded. What a stonking machine they are! Engine is sweet as a nut and really doesn't feel charged!
> 
> ...


My car sure was parked in the Marriott for waxstock! Glad you like!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

JBirchy said:


> Absolutely stunning Rob! I'm sure I saw this car (if not this then it was an identical spec!) in the Marriot Hotel car park over the Waxstock weekend and it really did look stunning.
> 
> My brother in law has a black one, fully loaded. What a stonking machine they are! Engine is sweet as a nut and really doesn't feel charged!
> 
> ...


Yes it was Jon, thanks for the comments.

Credit to the owner when you saw it Sunday, I hadn't touched it till Monday, imagine the pressure I was under to improve.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Gleammachine said:


> Yes it was Jon, thanks for the comments.
> 
> Credit to the owner when you saw it Sunday, I hadn't touched it till Monday, imagine the pressure I was under to improve.


Absolutely! If there's a man who can... :thumb:

I suppose when they're in such good condition to start with it allows you to focus on the finer details and use your time more effectively!

A car in this spec (3-door, Manual in White) with what looks to be very little options is one of the best value drivers machines on sale today. Audi's RS3 is well over £10k more expensive and by all accounts, nowhere near as sharp to drive!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice work Rob & crisp photo's too 

Baz


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Rob


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

Great work, cars look amazing


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Amused said:


> Very very white :thumb:
> 
> How are you adjusting to the Rupes? Does the Metabo factor much into your workflow anymore?


Took me about 50 detailing hrs to really like the Rupes and appreciate what can be done with it, probably use the rotary about 2-3% now, for rear lights, tight areas etc..



snoopin said:


> Nice work Rob looks awesome..
> 
> I have purchased some Sonax Perfect Finish to give my white BMW a going over, how did you find it?


Thanks, PF is a lovely polish to use, the machine will glide over the surface, leaves little to wipe up and a cracking finish, really noticeable difference in gloss. I mainly work on German paints and didn't expect miracles in regards to cut, it has a bit but not the be all and end all of all polishes that hype dictates.


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> Absolutely! If there's a man who can... :thumb:
> 
> I suppose when they're in such good condition to start with it allows you to focus on the finer details and use your time more effectively!
> 
> A car in this spec (3-door, Manual in White) with what looks to be very little options is one of the best value drivers machines on sale today. Audi's RS3 is well over £10k more expensive and by all accounts, nowhere near as sharp to drive!


My plan when I bought this car was to put as many options on as I could and still pay less than base list price! I added enhanced Bluetooth, rear privacy glass, rear sensors and cruise, and got a free speaker upgrade. If you do that with this car it really is a bargain. I've seen some that are spec'd to 37-37k and yes I'd love all them toys but it then starts to look an expensive car.


----------



## Vote 4 Pedro (Jul 6, 2013)

Nice work there and great detail in the photo's, Makes it more interesting :thumb:


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Great job and fantastic attention to detail


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Great job ...


----------

